# Oshkosh, WI Experimental Air show



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

A few shots from the Oshkosh show on its 50th anniversary. All shot with my Sony A350 DSLR; 18-250 Sony lens; and hand-held... regards, Rich ( more tomorrow)


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Great shots Rich. Love the sepia and BW treatments on the vintage craft. Only improvement I can offer is to slow your shutter speed on the prop aircraft to 1/200 or 1/250. That way you'll get a nice prop blur instead of blades frozen in motion.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice shots. Comparing the size of that plane in the first one with the people make the plane look as large as they actually are. They normally don't look so large but in real, they are so huge. They had massive engines.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Great shots. What a fun looking venue!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Slip....Sorry, but those "people" are two kids dressed up in flight uniforms. The plane(s) are STILL really, really large though. regards, rich


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Arlon said:


> Great shots. What a fun looking venue!


Arlon,

Wow, all of those fly bys in honor of your birthday today!!! :wink:

Hope you had a good one.

:cheers:

Brandon


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Arlon is having another birthday??? Sorry, I didn't know that....but I thought he was already old enough! Ha ha Rich


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Great shots Rich, Is the trasport taking off or landing? #1 is my fav.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Great shots Rich. I always wanted to go to that fly in. Just never in a plane. I have read about the air and ground traffic. Even saw a documentary on it one time a while back. Still....


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Fisher... the Ford Tri-Motor ( predecessor to the DC3) was taking off when I captured it.

As far as traffic. it was a whole lot better than Houston at 4:30 on a Friday on ANY freeway! We got in easily and only had a delay getting out on Wednesday due to an accident on the freeway. Of course, one cannot get a room within 50 miles unless you book a year in advance. This show, attended by people from all over the world, has been going on for 50 years! 

Well worth the time if you like planes..

I saw Hundreds, maybe Thousands, of planes of all descriptions. They are parked in a dozen out-lots and are flying in and out all day, every day! 

regards, Rich


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Great shots, I have always wanted to go to that airshow....Im with the rest the B&W works well with these.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

As a lifelong professional pilot I had always felt like going to Oshkosh was like a pilgrimage that was needed to be complete. However, life and schedules prevented me from getting there. Now...that I am retired, maybe I can get there. Until then I'll just have to enjoy pictures...thanks for sharing yours, they were great.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

One more...


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

Great pics. #1 is my favorite too. I envy you, I've wanted to go to Oshkosh for years!


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Oshkosh is a must do for any one who likes planes even a tiny bit. The last time we went they stated that 20% of the registered airplanes in the states were at the airport. They are so busy they lad three at a time on the same runway. They will tell the 1st to land long the next to land midway and the last to put it on the numbers. It is a sight to be seen. The people are nice up there too, if you have a camera they will tell you to take there front row spot so you won't have heads in the pics. Down here just the opposite. You won't see trash on the ground for long, if at all, before some one picks it up. Plan on staying the week, every day is different.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

richg99 said:


> it.
> 
> As far as traffic. it was a whole lot better than Houston at 4:30 on a Friday on ANY freeway! . . .


Should have made myself a little clearer on my post Rich. I was not talking about automobile traffic. But rather airplane traffic in the air and on the ground. I have not piloted an airplane since 1973, but I still love airplanes a little. Pictures of them alway get my attention.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks Rich, I had recognized that those were kids, but even with the man to the left, you can tell that plane is huge. I have toured the Intrepid in CC and standing next to some of those planes and engines, I was in awe as to how large those things were. Those pilots were sitting on top of one huge rotating piece of equipment and pushing them to every limit. Thank you for sharing them.



richg99 said:


> Slip....Sorry, but those "people" are two kids dressed up in flight uniforms. The plane(s) are STILL really, really large though. regards, rich


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Very nice, Rich. I like #1 and 4 the best. 
Mike


----------

